# Sultana Dreams



## Lynnz (Nov 30, 2014)

This is a fragrance I bought from a supplier here is Aussie so not sure where it originates from but smells amazing. Was funny making this soap as I didn't realise my little sifter was missing to make a gold line with some mica and can you imagine me using a big sifter over the narrow mold I soaped in.................Mica EVERYWHERE.................I sparkled for a few days :grin:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice beveling! What do you use for such straight lines?
They're just beautiful soaps!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## lsg (Nov 30, 2014)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 30, 2014)

Just Gorgeous


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunningly gorgeous soap, Lynnz!

 IrishLass


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 30, 2014)

Gorgeous!  What did you use for the colors?  Other than the sparkly gold mica


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 1, 2014)

lionprincess00 said:


> Nice beveling! What do you use for such straight lines?
> They're just beautiful soaps!



It is a beveller I bought her in Aussie will take a photo tomorrow to show you but pushed for time tonight


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 1, 2014)

KatieShephard said:


> Gorgeous!  What did you use for the colors?  Other than the sparkly gold mica



I added a touch of yellow dye to the white part and the brown is oxide. I added td to the whole batch and kept my fingers crossed I didn't get glycerine rivers. I dont mind them when they do happen but not with this one :smile:


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 1, 2014)

beautiful soap, lynnz!  Definitely worth loosing a little mica over!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 1, 2014)

Beautiful soap! 
I was looking at that FO last time I ordered, might get it next time.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Dec 1, 2014)

very beautiful soap, Lynnz!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 4, 2014)

fuzz-juzz said:


> Beautiful soap!
> I was looking at that FO last time I ordered, might get it next time.



It is a lovely fragrance. I have found a few gems at Bigtree of late I love love  the Aromatics it is a very good dupe <3


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow those look nice, I love the gold mica line and accents!
When I cant find my small strainer I reach for my hinged "tea ball" - its mesh and holds loose tea for the pot. I bet you have one around, lol its GOT to be better than micah everywhere


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 4, 2014)

Gorgeous! Definitely a very elegant soap. Well executed!


----------



## seven (Dec 4, 2014)

crazy beautiful, Lynn! always like your style!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 4, 2014)

Gorgeous soap. Generally speaking, I'm not a fan of pencil lines, but yours is gorgeous!


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 4, 2014)

I didn't even notice the beveling until someone commented on it....I was too busy envying the stamp!

 Nothing else to say except that everyone else is right...beautiful bars!


----------



## newbie (Dec 4, 2014)

I love your soaps. Have always ogled them and wished I had that touch you seem to have.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 7, 2014)

newbie said:


> I love your soaps. Have always ogled them and wished I had that touch you seem to have.


Oh Newbie you have a touch I have been enjoying your recent soaps very much <3


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 7, 2014)

lionprincess00 said:


> Nice beveling! What do you use for such straight lines?
> They're just beautiful soaps!


Sorry it has taken me so long to get a photo of my beloved beveller, I am crazy busy with orders and work ect ect. I bought this in Aussie and love it, I would suppose you could find something of the same nature in the USA?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 7, 2014)

Woah. One could only hope :shock:


----------

